
Why I'm Dropping Rust - fortran77
https://hackernoon.com/why-im-dropping-rust-fd1c32986c88
======
viraptor
Rust is an interesting language where writing good linked collections is
_really_ hard. You'd often start learning a language like C or Python with
"create a library for handling linked lists". Well, with Rust it turns out you
can write a book about it: [https://rust-unofficial.github.io/too-many-
lists/](https://rust-unofficial.github.io/too-many-lists/)

I'm not surprised that the author gave up if he started his adventure with
trying to write bindings that use tree with parent links. Fortunately many
other things are actually simpler than in other languages, so there's a
balance.

------
bobajeff
Should put '(2016)' in the title.

------
mlindner
TL;DR I tried to do object oriented programming in a language that wasn't
designed for object oriented programming and found it was difficult. Wrong
tool for the job.

